# Hi, my name is Jack..



## CatLoverJack (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello everyone. My name is jack, Im 16 Years old. [Yes im a pet lover] I live in the UK and have 1 cat, [I want more but my mum wont let me.. ] but when i move out i will of course buy another so the cat i have now wont be too lonely when i go to work . 

Well enough about me, I will introduce you to my cat! 
My cat is black and white, and its a her. She is 2 Years old and i love her to bits. 

I have 2 sisters but they don't love her as much as i do.. I would post some pics of her but im new to this forum and im not too sure how to add attachments.. Unless some one can help me? 

So anyway back to my cat, Ellie. She used to be well funny with my dog, they used to play together. He was a boxer named Boyzee.. But he had to be put down because.. well.. I dont want to say because i'll get all emotional about it.. 

Wow i've written like an essay! And i only meant to write a couple of sentences  lol! Welll, Hope some one replys atleast.. lol


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Jack


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Jack. Your kitty is a cutie, and I hope later on you get to have more


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, cute cat!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jack! :kittyturn 

Ellie's lucky to have you. We'll look forward to pictures.....(hint, hint). 


Sorry about Boyzee (LOVE that name).


----------

